# Dallas SSD VPS 2GB $7/m | 500GB HDD $7/m



## concerto49 (Apr 21, 2014)

Cloud Shards was established in September 2012. Our mission is to you save time and reduce your hassles. Leave us to the infrastructure and let you focus on your business.

 

Limited launch offer on our SSD and KVM storage plans.

 

OpenVZ 2GB $7USD/month  

- 2 CPU  

- 2GB RAM / 1GB VSwap  

- 2TB Traffic @ 1gbit Port  

- 16GB RAID10 SSD space  

- 1 IPv4 Address  

- 8 IPv6 Addresses  

Dallas, Texas, USA ORDER NOW

 

OpenVZ 1GB $4.5USD/month  

- 2 CPU  

- 1GB RAM / 512MB VSwap  

- 1TB Traffic @ 1gbit Port  

- 8GB RAID10 SSD space  

- 1 IPv4 Address  

- 8 IPv6 Addresses  

Dallas, Texas, USA ORDER NOW

 

OpenVZ 512MB $30/year

- 2 CPU

- 512MB RAM / 256MB VSwap

- 500GB Traffic @ 1gbit Port

- 7GB RAID10 SSD Space

- 1 IPv4 Address

- 8 IPv6 Addresses

Dallas, Texas, USA ORDER NOW

 

KVM 500GB $7/month

- 1 CPU

- 320MB RAM

- 500GB RAID50 Disk Space

- 1 IPv4 Address

- 8 IPv6 Addresses

Dallas, Texas, USA ORDER NOW

 

KVM 250GB $4.75/month

- 1 CPU

- 320MB RAM

- 250GB RAID50 Disk Space

- 1 IPv4 Address

- 8 IPv6 Addresses

Dallas, Texas, USA ORDER NOW

 

Pay yearly and get 2 months free.

 

24/7 Support. TUN/TAP/PPP ready. Australian customers need to pay 10% GST.

 

Common templates on order. SolusVM has more templates if required.

 

Instant setup. We accept PayPal and 2checkout

 

We offer a 7 day refund policy. No questions asked.

 

Looking Glass / Test IP/ Test Download:   

Dallas, Texas - http://tx.lg.cloudshards.net/  

 

Data Center:

 

Cloud Shards DBA Query Foundry, LLC, Infomart Dallas  

Carriers: PCCW, Internap, Cogent, Tinet (pending) and Telia (pending)

 

Server specs:

 

2xL5520  

6x256GB Sandisk Enterprise SSD  

LSI-9271 RAID card

 

AND

 

2xL5520 / E3-1230 V3

12+ WD SE HDD

Adaptec RAID + BBU


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 21, 2014)

500 GB storage space for 7/month?

Wow....  Fantastic!  KVM too!


----------



## concerto49 (Apr 21, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> 500 GB storage space for 7/month?
> 
> 
> Wow.... Fantastic! KVM too!


It's real. Sold lots already.


----------



## bohdans (Apr 21, 2014)

Noticed your registed in Australia, any chance of getting into the Australian VPS market?


----------



## concerto49 (Apr 22, 2014)

bohdans said:


> Noticed your registed in Australia, any chance of getting into the Australian VPS market?


No.


----------

